# Holy cow - the mother of all pods



## lastadam (Jun 23, 2008)

http://www.businessinsider.com/see-...d-from-the-depths-of-new-zealands-seas-2012-2


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah that had that on Daily Plant last week, crazy size.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I think im gunna need a bigger box


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

My trigger is now drooling..... He has ordered 2 LOL

I knew there would be a down side to having my tank right beside my computer....


----------

